
Acid3 browser test is out - nreece
http://www.webstandards.org/press/releases/20080303/
======
moog
76/100 running Safari 3.0.4 (5523.15) with ~mid-February nightly build on
intel Mac.

50/100 running Firefox 2.0.0.9 on intel Mac.

39/100 running Safari 3.0.4 (5523.15) on PPC Mac.

39/100 running Safari on v1.1.3 iPhone.

39/100 running Safari on v1.1.4 iPod Touch.

~~~
DanielH
67/100

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de-DE; rv:1.9b4pre) Gecko/2008030213
Firefox/3.0b4pre (Swiftfox)

------
suboptimal
12/100 running IE 6.0

Picasso comes to mind . . .

